# B-1B at Dyess AFB



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

In the early 80's, we were selected to be the architects for the Engine Inspection & Repair Shop at Dyess AFB, Texas for the soon to enter service, B-1B Bomber. It was the first such facility and as we finished the construction drawings and specs, the Corps of Engineers asked us to provide a model of the building as it would look on the B-1B apron. As the only modeler in the office, I was tasked to build the model, photograph it and present it at a monthly luncheon of The Society of Military Engineers. I painted it in the Base color scheme and a week after building the model, they changed the color scheme. So it is not thr colors you would see on Google Earth.

The plane is an out of the box Monogram kit and the rest was scratch-built with mostly Evergreen styrene to match the scale. The powers at Dyess told me the planes would be camo, wrong!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Neat stuff. Really amazing what can be done by setting up shots outdoors for scaled backround. Must have been a fun "work" project.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Perfect!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Pretty neat stuff.


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

Now that is truly fantastic! Nice work all around!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Excellent job!

Sean


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ditto! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

